

Coding will not save you - atilev
http://www.compylr.com/post/coding-may-not-necessarily-save-america-create-job

======
dottrap
I don't think the perceived problem actually exists.

I have never heard anybody claim coding will solve the world's problems. Nor
does there seem to be a statistical change in the number of Americans entering
science and engineering. The number is flat a 5% of the population.

[http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9224823/Science_and_e...](http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9224823/Science_and_engineering_workforce_has_stalled_in_U.S._report_says)

And we have too many lawyers; we don't need more. Too many law school
graduates can't find jobs that pays enough to offset their tuition costs
(debt, opportunity costs). That means there is too much supply.

[http://ideas.time.com/2013/03/11/just-how-bad-off-are-law-
sc...](http://ideas.time.com/2013/03/11/just-how-bad-off-are-law-school-
graduates/)

~~~
damianball
I agree with dottrap. Whenever I encourage someone to learn a programming
language, it is usually geared toward R or Matlab or some generic scripting
language. Anything to give them more control/ability to process the data they
are working with. Computers are powerful tools, but rarely do I hear people
arguing everyone needs to be a software engineer or a computer scientist.

